# River Hill Winter 2015 - March 7th, 2015



## Ninja Storm (Jan 29, 2015)

River Hill is again organizing a competition, check out the page here.

The events are:

3x3 Speedsolve
4x4 Speedsolve
5x5 Speedsolve
7x7 Speedsolve
3x3 One Handed
Square-1
Skewb


This competition is being organized by Kaitlyn Kim, not me. I'll be happy to answer any questions I can, but please refer to the website for more information and Kaitlyn herself.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 29, 2015)

Probably won't go. No mega, no pyra, and that's really all I've been practicing. :/

Good luck to everyone who does go, though.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 19, 2015)

these fake registrations omg


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> these fake registrations omg



Hilarious.


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 19, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> these fake registrations omg



lol who signed up Bingliang Li for 3x3 but not Square-1?


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> lol who signed up Bingliang Li for 3x3 but not Square-1?


Of all the ones to pick out...


----------



## Thecuber1 (Feb 20, 2015)

I am going. 3x3 and 4x4, Happy that there is no cutoff for 3x3 round 1 but I will definitley fail on 4x4. I rarely get sub 3:50.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 20, 2015)

Actually probably going to go to this. Started practicing 5x5 again


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 20, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> I am going. 3x3 and 4x4, Happy that there is no cutoff for 3x3 round 1 but I will definitley fail on 4x4. I rarely get sub 3:50.



Is this your first comp?


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 20, 2015)

The problem is that Mike Hunt could be a joke name or a real name...


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 21, 2015)

Probably won't make it. Busy with college/scholarship search/prep stuff...
Plus there's no pyraminx. Which is a horrible thing to think of. It's like this:

1: "Are you coming to River Hill?"
2: "No, are you?"
1: "Yeah, why not?"
2: "No pyraminx."
1: *goes into shock, is rushed to hospital, dies*


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 24, 2015)

There hasn't been Pyraminx at a River Hill competition since 2012 though 

Goals:

3x3: Sub9.4 avg5
4x4: Sub41 avg5
5x5: Sub1:15 avg5
7x7: SubPB mo3
OH: SubPB avg5
Skewb: Sub6 avg5

Note that my goals might not even be better than my official PBs


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 24, 2015)

Goals (that's not just for fast people, right?):
3x3: sub-20 avg5
4x4: sub-1 single, 1:05 avg.
5x5: sub-2 single, sub-2:10 avg
7x7: get that one solve under hard cutoff
Skewb: sub-10 avg5
OH: sub-40 avg5


----------



## Joey VOV (Feb 25, 2015)

So we are doing goals now? Okay
3x3: sub 12 avg
4x4: sub 52 avg
5x5: sub 1:35 avg
7x7: Pb avg, sub 5 single
Square-1: sub 28 avg. Podium? Probably not
Skewb: sub 4 avg, first place.
OH: Cutoff


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 25, 2015)

Goal: 

3x3: sub-8/sub-11

I've still got a while to practice, I think this is do-able.

...So long as I don't fail 3x3 like I always do.



EDIT: If anybody has an aolong v1 they would like to trade or sell, let me know, I am looking for one or two of them.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 1, 2015)

River Hill Winter 2015 Pick 'Em
Submit your predictions here
Pls no vandalism lollipops
http://goo.gl/forms/sRs9E7ml2H


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 3, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> There hasn't been Pyraminx at a River Hill competition since 2012 though



The last River Hill competition I went to was summer 2012.

Pyraminx should always be an event. Always. ALWAYS.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 3, 2015)

Ickathu said:


> The last River Hill competition I went to was summer 2012.
> 
> Pyraminx should always be an event. Always. ALWAYS.



Especially because Felix.


----------



## Amress (Mar 3, 2015)

Goals:
3x3: sub-10
3x3 OH: Podium
4x4 (if I do it): sub-55 (I'm still terrible)


----------



## Skullush (Mar 3, 2015)

Divineskulls said:


> Especially because Felix.



He hates pyraminx lollipops


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2015)

Goals:
3x3: sub 9 single would be awesome
4x4: to not embarrass myself
5x5: see 4x4
7x7: sub 3:30 single and sub 3:40 average
3x3OH: sub 13 single would be awesome
Square-1: official PB average, but I'd be happy with sub 30
Skewb: finish an average


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 4, 2015)

Goals:

Get to the competition though all the snow that is coming.


----------



## ChaozCubing (Mar 4, 2015)

Goals:

3x3: sub 50
4x4: sub 4 mins
5x5: sub 7 mins
Skewb: sub 40

These times are bad cause this will be my first comp and ill probably be rreeaaallllyyyy nervous


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 4, 2015)

ChaozCubing said:


> Goals:
> 
> 3x3: sub 50
> 4x4: sub 4 mins
> ...



Hard cutoffs for 4x4 and 5x5 are 2:00 and 3:00, so I don't think you'll be able to meet your 4x4 and 5x5 goals :C

Sorry :C


----------



## qqwref (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey, if anyone has an extra set of Square-1 stickers (white/yellow on U/D only) can you please bring them? My good Square-1 has kind of bad stickers and I'm not sure the organizers would accept them.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Hey, if anyone has an extra set of Square-1 stickers (white/yellow on U/D only) can you please bring them? My good Square-1 has kind of bad stickers and I'm not sure the organizers would accept them.



I gotchu


----------



## minime12358 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey, this is super last minute, but is anyone interested in carpooling for tomorrow? I'm in Burke (NoVA), and my car plans fell through. If you aren't too far away, I can get to your house in the morning, and I could potentially drive back.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 9, 2015)

Did anyone happen to find a stackmat pro timer? I lost mine at the competition. It has a logo sticker on the bottom. Thanks.


----------

